# 3 point arms slowly dropping



## TonsOfGuns (May 10, 2020)

Today my Ford 1920 3 point arms started dropping with the lever fully up. With the tractor on I can see the hydraulic system having to continually compensate and raise the arms again. With the tractor off the arms drop to on their own after a couple minutes. 

I tried adjusting the dampener knob for the 3 point fully in to fully out and no luck problem.

I think I lost a seal somewhere. Anyone have this issue before?


----------



## TonsOfGuns (May 10, 2020)

I'm assuming I damaged an oring in the control valve assembly. I also discovered a nasty diesel leak from a failed fuel return line. Bad day for my tractor


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

I usually attribute lift drifting down to worn lift piston seal leakage. When you take the lift cover off to repair same, you might as well replace all the o-rings in there, and re-calibrate your lift system.


----------



## TonsOfGuns (May 10, 2020)

Looking at the manual it does not say that the 3 point arms will need to come off for this. It looks like everything can be accessed from the cap under the seat. Is that correct?


----------



## TonsOfGuns (May 10, 2020)

3 Point hydraulic piston seal ordered along with some orings. $80 for two rubber parts is painful. To answer my previous question - no the 3 point arms do not need to come off. The 3 point lift speed adjustment cap comes off and the whole assembly comes out.


----------



## TonsOfGuns (May 10, 2020)

I need my 3 point to level a fence line this weekend. The paper gasket in this picture won't arrive until next Monday. I'm not sure if the tolerance it adds will affect anything if I use silicone to seal this cap. Anyone know if I could get away with using Silicone in place of this fairly thin paper gasket?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm not sure I'd want to introduce silicon anywhere near the hydraulics. Pop down to NAPA or Reilly and pick up a packet of gasket paper. Comes in different thicknesses and maybe even a cork one in the pack for good luck. Cut the thickness you want to the size you need, place it on the female end of where that fitting goes and tap the holes etc, with a light tap of a ball of a ball peen hammer to cut and or mark the holes and the shape. then take it from there.


----------



## TonsOfGuns (May 10, 2020)

Great idea. I'll give that a shot


----------



## TonsOfGuns (May 10, 2020)

The gasket material is .008" thick or .2mm. Finding material that thin is proving to be a problem


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

brown paper used to work well in non pressure locations, you probably wont find the thickness you want with this either.
Loctite made a sealant for this type of work, just make sure you get one that doesn't set as you exclude the air between the joins, and take this from one who knows after rebuilding an 1800cc subaru engine.


----------



## TonsOfGuns (May 10, 2020)

Might be too late to salvage my plans. I found sheets .2mm thick in the UK and Australia. I'll try Napa tomorrow. My guess is they'll have 1/64" stuff, and I'll have to make do with that.

.007625" extra on this cap probably won't be a problem. Famous last words...

If anyone is interested here's what the seal looked like...


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

well perished


----------



## TonsOfGuns (May 10, 2020)

Made a gasket


----------

